# P-51 & Spitfire Wings



## Zipper730 (Feb 17, 2019)

This has to do with an art-project or two that I was thinking about of which one involved an elliptical winged fighter with a P-51's cross section. Since the center of pressure on the P-51 was further back than the Spitfire it would probably be closer to a pure ellipse

For this to work, I'm wondering if anybody has any good images that include...

Spitfire Wing Cross-Section
At the wing-root
At the mid-chord
At the tip

P-51B/C Mustang Cross-Section
At the wing-root
At the mid-chord
At the tip


----------



## Simon Thomas (Apr 29, 2019)

1. Read http://thoughtality.com/downloads/decoding-spitfire-part1.pdf and http://thoughtality.com/downloads/decoding-spitfire-part2.pdf 
2. Root: P-51D ROOT (BL17.5) AIRFOIL (p51droot-il) Tip: P-51D TIP (BL215) AIRFOIL (p51dtip-il) . I believe the D had the same section as the B/C.


----------

